# mountain biking in Wales



## welsh dragon (13 May 2014)

Mountain biking In Wales has been at the forefront of the tourist industry for a long time and quite rightly so. Wales had the first dedicated trail centre in the uk, and its still the largest.

Coed y Brenin based in the snowdonia national park has some of the most beautiful countryside and forest settings that any mountain biker could possibly want. MTB cyclists come from all, over europe to test they're skills or lack thereof.

There are more than 7 trails to chose from, from the simplest, that are suitable for families to, hard core oh my god trails.

There is a visitor centre, cafe, and a LBS called the holy trail, that not only sells bikes, mainly giant, but also hires bikes and other equipment as and when required.

If you get tired of cycling, there are the nearby towns of Dolgellau, and Barmouth, and attractions such as king arthurs labyrinth, a cave complex that people can visit, and the tour consists of visitors being in a boat, as the cave is full of water. Just remember to take a coat with you, because it is very, very cold in there.

Coed y Brenin was closed at the beginning of the year due to the storms that hit wales, bringing down many trees and making the area generally unsafe. The damage and the downed trees have now beem cleared, and all, the cycle paths are open once again.

If you love mountain biking, in the wilds, then you can't do any better than to visit this well known biking centre. Visit www.forestry.gov.uk/coedybrenin or simply look coed y brenin up on your browser.

I guarantee you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2014)

That post was brought to you by the Welsh Tourist Board, operating on a new budget.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> That post was brought to you by the Welsh Tourist Board, operating on a new budget.



Im just trying to let peope know where good biking can be found. I've seen many bikers in my local town who all, have huge smiles on they're faces and are often covered from head to to in mud.

and its not just coed y brenin. There are great places to cycle all, over Wales. A shameful plug I know.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2014)

Quite a few people may be lookng for somewhere they can go for a short break, and may not realise coed y brenin exists. There are probably quite a few places like this, and people may, like to plug one that is in they're neck of the woods. Thats even better. Let everyone know where these centres can be found. The more the merrier.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2014)

I've done Coed y Brenin and The Beast, plus a few of the other N Wales trails. Crackin' fun, especially on the first day of Spring last year when it was covered in snow..


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2014)

User3094 said:


> The 1st time went to Coed Y Brenin I broke my shoulder.
> 
> The 2nd time I went, I got covered head to toe in midge bites.
> 
> ...



Sour grapes perhaps? Every time I see the MTB they are always laughing they're heads off. But I suspect midges could be a problem for some people


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2014)

User3094 said:


> Yeh them as well. New saddle needed.



Hence the bad mood.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Mountain biking In Wales has been at the forefront of the tourist industry for a long time and quite rightly so. Wales had the first dedicated trail centre in the uk, and its still the largest.
> 
> Coed y Brenin based in the snowdonia national park has some of the most beautiful countryside and forest settings that any mountain biker could possibly want. MTB cyclists come from all, over europe to test they're skills or lack thereof.
> 
> ...


The opening sentence is utter parp. MTB'ing represents a tiny propostion of tourism in Wales. And Wales' tourist "industry" is, ime, staffed and run by migrants as, all to often, "Welsh Hospitality" is an oxymoron.

What's more if you are mountain biking in a trail centre then by definition you aren't mountain biking in the wilds but in a park constructed for the purpose.

If you want wilds do the trans-cambria. (EDIT: or see Clive Powell on Rhyader) Or go to Scotland.

Married to a Welsh girl, lived in Wales for five years, sister lives in Wales, father lives in Wales, both kids born in Wales, watched every episode of Hinterland on S4C, visits Wales five or six times a year and has ridden 5 of the Welsh trail centres and done the trans-cambria half-a-dozen times.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2014)

I think it all depends on where you are. Here mtb plays a big part and attracts mtb cyclists from abroad. On the back of that is the number of cycling races that go on,, the last one taking place this last bank holiday. And on top, of that we are seeing more and more tourists here with bikes on they're roof racks.

yes there are areas in Cumbria and scotland where you can get out into the wilds. But as I said, if you want to have fun coed y brenin is a good place to visit, and the tourists think so to.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2014)

User3094 said:


> And Grizedales better



I'm not disputng that fact, but if you are holidaying In Wales, then its a great place to visit, especially if you have children with you and you want a safe environment for them


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it all depends on where you are. Here mtb plays a big part and attracts mtb cyclists from abroad. On the back of that is the number of cycling races that go on,, the last one taking place this last bank holiday. And on top, of that we are seeing more and more tourists here with bikes on they're roof racks.
> 
> yes there are areas in Cumbria and scotland where you can get out into the wilds. But as I said, if you want to have fun coed y brenin is a good place to visit, and the tourists think so to.


Lets not forget Yorkshire!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 May 2014)

Syfydrin at Nant yr Arian. If you want wild.

(Edit: Stay at the George Borrow Hotel at Ponterwyd)


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2014)

Hmmmm, Do you work for them. Preaching to the converted.


----------



## Shadowfax (13 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Lets not forget Yorkshire!


Lets do !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> And on top, of that we are seeing more and more tourists here with bikes on they're roof racks.


Maybe it is me but cars with bikes on them, especially mountain bikes are oftem some of the most badly driven I even encounter on two wheels!

And the roads in Wales don't need any more cars, they are fine as they are.


----------



## Shadowfax (13 May 2014)

No more tourists thank you, I hear Richmond park is nice this time of year.


----------



## dan_bo (13 May 2014)

Afan argoed is an awesome trail centre. Be even better if it wasnt............at the other end of Wales.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2014)

fossyant said:


> Hmmmm, Do you work for them. Preaching to the converted.



No. But I think its good to try to tell people about the good things in the area that I live in.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Maybe it is me but cars with bikes on them, especially mountain bikes are oftem some of the most badly driven I even encounter on two wheels!
> 
> And the roads in Wales don't need any more cars, they are fine as they are.



Same old story. We want the money, but not the tourists and you cant have one without the ofher. I know all about the extra cars that come here every summer.


----------



## Shadowfax (13 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Same old story. We want the money, but not the tourists and you cant have one without the ofher. I know all about the extra cars that come here every summer.


 They can just post it to us and watch the youtube vids !


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> They can just post it to us and watch the youtube vids !



Good idea. To be honest, most of the drivers we get here tend to be ok. Sure there are some that shouldn't have a licence to drive a wheelbarrow let alone a car, but on the whole the driving is ok. The locals are the worst drivers in a lot of cases. However, we do need the business and money they bring to the area.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2014)

User3094 said:


> The 1st time went to Coed Y Brenin I broke my shoulder.
> 
> The 2nd time I went, I got covered head to toe in midge bites.
> 
> ...


No midges in the snow... Lol


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> No midges in the snow... Lol



You must be wellard then, cause it can get barking cold in them thar hills


----------



## Motozulu (13 May 2014)

What about Cannock Chase? won't anybody think of Cannock?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 May 2014)

Motozulu said:


> What about Cannock Chase? won't anybody think of Cannock?



Cannock chase is wonderful. Its a great place to cycle. What about the facilities though like cafe's?


----------



## Archeress (13 May 2014)

Years ago my family rented a holiday cottage that was on the edge of the woods on the forest track that served the old Coed Y Brenin forest visitor centre and cycle hire. It was great staying at the cottage, just being able to ride down the hill to the centre and the start of the trails, and then after a day in the woods, just a short cycle ride to your own hot shower or bath.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Cubist (14 May 2014)

North Wales is only an hour or so along the motorway , so Llandegla is a regular spot for us. Cubester and I have a lad's weekend camping in North Wales every summer, fishing and biking. Penmachno, and Marin trails are great for the less crowded, more natural feel and we plan to ride Coed Y Brenin this year. 

www.MBWales.com is a great resource which also points to some great wild riding.


----------



## Shadowfax (14 May 2014)

Motozulu said:


> What about Cannock Chase? won't anybody think of Cannock?


How high are those Cannock Mountains you speak of ?

Smile.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> How high are those Cannock Mountains you speak of ?
> 
> Smile.



There hugeeeeee


----------



## gelfy666 (14 May 2014)

hmmm Cannock is a little flat lol........ marin is good trip out, and good caming at swallow falls.


----------



## Boo (16 May 2014)

So just out of curiosity, is there any decent biking around the Builth Wells / Llandrindod Wells neck of the woods? My sister and her husband have just opened up a B&B / self-catering barn conversion in the area and I'm wondering if they ought to be mentioning 'Good area for MTB'ers' on their website?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2014)

Not sure, but just go online. There should be some ideas there for you.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 May 2014)

@Boo there is a Builth wells to rhayader cycle route. And there may be more. Good luck


----------



## Jody (16 May 2014)

Boo said:


> So just out of curiosity, is there any decent biking around the Builth Wells / Llandrindod Wells neck of the woods? My sister and her husband have just opened up a B&B / self-catering barn conversion in the area and I'm wondering if they ought to be mentioning 'Good area for MTB'ers' on their website?



Could you check Strava for segments set up and see how many have ridden them? Any trails near me are littered with them.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 May 2014)

Boo said:


> So just out of curiosity, is there any decent biking around the Builth Wells / Llandrindod Wells neck of the woods? My sister and her husband have just opened up a B&B / self-catering barn conversion in the area and I'm wondering if they ought to be mentioning 'Good area for MTB'ers' on their website?


yes. They have an mtb festival every year in Builth and Rhayader up the road is a mecca

Coed Trallwm trail centre is 12 miles away.

builth is also on ncn8 Lon Las Cymru - long distance sustrans route in Wales from chepstow to holyhead. Cyclist friendly b&B's always welcome in mid-wales


----------



## Shadowfax (19 May 2014)

Jody said:


> Could you check Strava for segments set up and see how many have ridden them? Any trails near me are littered with them.


 Its the Bizz ! Coed Trallwm is not much to write home about though.


----------



## wiggydiggy (19 May 2014)

As a teenager I had some cracking rides around Llanrwst, Trefiw, Betsy-Y-Coed as I used to holiday in the area. Now I'm back into MTBing I think its time for a return visit.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Its the Bizz ! Coed Trallwm is not much to write home about though.


Has anyone ever written home about a trail centre?


----------



## Shadowfax (20 May 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Has anyone ever written home about a trail centre?


 Sssh this is an advert for the welsh tourist board.... remember ?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Sssh this is an advert for the welsh tourist board.... remember ?


Nah. For that you want this...


----------



## Shadowfax (20 May 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Nah. For that you want this...



Ah yes I forgot about the family day out at A&E a must for any proper Welsh vacation lol


----------



## Trembler49 (20 May 2014)

Mountain biking in Wales is great, apart from the rain.


----------



## Shadowfax (20 May 2014)

Trembler49 said:


> Mountain biking in Wales is great, apart from the rain.


 You must have come on a Wednesday. I t always rains on a Wednesday !


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> You must have come on a Wednesday. I t always rains on a Wednesday !


All four seasons on Wednesdays.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Ah yes I forgot about the family day out at A&E a must for any proper Welsh vacation lol


Just don't end up in the Bronglais in Aber cos if it is a bit complicated it is a ruddy long ambulance ride to Shrewsbury.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2014)

And sometimes on monday, tuesday, Thursday, Friday oh and especially the weekend.


----------



## Shadowfax (20 May 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Just don't end up in the Bronglais in Aber cos if it is a bit complicated it is a ruddy long ambulance ride to Shrewsbury.


 Prince of Wales in Merthyr is close to the Beacons though they got me there in 20mins when i fractured my skull launching down Pen Y fan.

Thanks again helicopter men xxx


----------



## Shadowfax (20 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> And sometimes on monday, tuesday, Thursday, Friday oh and especially the weekend.


 We re not doing a very good job here are we ?

Laugh.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Prince of Wales in Merthyr is close to the Beacons though they got me there in 20mins when i fractured my skull launching down Pen Y fan.
> 
> Thanks again helicopter men xxx


Do that up on Plynlimon and you'd need a lot more than a chopper to rescue you.

But yes, well done your helicopter men.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> We re not doing a very good job here are we ?
> 
> Laugh.



No we aren't, but at least I was trying to promote Wales.. and to be fair it doesn't rain all the time.. in fact we have quite good weather sometimes


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> And sometimes on monday, tuesday, Thursday, Friday oh and especially the weekend.


From my sister's front window atop a hill in Pembs....

Can you see the refinery...? it'll rain in half and hour
Can you see the wind turbine...? it'll rain in five minutes
Can you see the other side of the road...? it's raining


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> No we aren't, but at least I was trying to promote Wales.. and to be fair it doesn't rain all the time.. in fact we have quite good weather sometimes


Sometimes twice in a week.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> From my sister's front window atop a hill in Pembs....
> 
> Can you see the refinery...? it'll rain in half and hour
> Can you see the wind turbine...? it'll rain in five minutes
> Can you see the other side of the road...? it's raining



Don't be nasty you


----------



## Shadowfax (20 May 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> From my sister's front window atop a hill in Pembs....
> 
> Can you see the refinery...? it'll rain in half and hour
> Can you see the wind turbine...? it'll rain in five minutes
> Can you see the other side of the road...? it's raining


 Pembs isn't Wales !!! Its part of Cornwall, just annexed ! lol


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Pembs isn't Wales !!! Its part of Cornwall, just annexed ! lol



They're mostly English down there anyway


----------



## Shadowfax (20 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> They're mostly English down there anyway


 Indeed ! Including ^^^^ I suspect lol


----------



## Shadowfax (20 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Indeed ! Including ^^^^ I suspect lol


 Of course I'm a Scot lol


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Pembs isn't Wales !!! Its part of Cornwall, just annexed ! lol


The 20% of the population who speak Welsh there, and more, might not agree


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> Of course I'm a Scot lol



This is going downhill rapidly I think. then again we can say wales is a country of diverse ethnic groups


----------



## Shadowfax (20 May 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The 20% of the population who speak Welsh there, and more, might not agree


 aye but its not proper welsh is it ?
wink.


----------



## Shadowfax (20 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> This is going downhill rapidly I think. then again we can say wales is a country of diverse ethnic groups


 I only go downhill WD only need to look at my strava QoMs to establish that !


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> I only go downhill WD only need to look at my strava QoMs to establish that !



I wish I only went downhill. Dam hills here all seem to go uphill, never downhill.


----------



## Shadowfax (20 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I wish I only went downhill. Dam hills here all seem to go uphill, never downhill.


 We live 1000ft up I get hubby to park the car in the valley, he rides back up, then we ride down at a push I can get 30 miles out of it !!!!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 May 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> We live 1000ft up I get hubby to park the car in the valley, he rides back up, then we ride down at a push I can get 30 miles out of it !!!!



You lucky devil.


----------



## Shadowfax (20 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> You lucky devil.


 I know !


----------



## gelfy666 (1 Jun 2014)

well ive just had a great week in Wales based in Llwyngwril, although most of the riding was was on roads and farm tracks, around Fairbourne, Barmouth and Dolgellau etc.

there is a road from lake Vynwy to lake Bala, all single road but a lovely ride.

even managed to keep away from coed y brenin.... theres plenty of places to cycle if you look.


----------



## Doseone (8 Jun 2014)

I'm not a huge fan of trail centres but I've really enjoyed Coed Y brenin when I've been there and the cafe is pretty good too.

What I will say is that there is a huge expanse of mid Wales which is largely neglected by tourists. Tourists tend to come to either the Beacons or Snowdonia and miss out the bit in between. Mid Wales is one of the most scenically beautiful and under rated areas of the UK.


----------

